# V-cube 6 and 7 Official WCA events



## Tomarse (Dec 8, 2008)

I recently read a discussion about the 6 and 7 becoming official events in competitions, what are your views on this? pros' and cons'? I personally think it would be good, but they are quite agonising to solve and making time for the events in competitions could be difficult, as I say, opinions below


----------



## brunson (Dec 8, 2008)

Timers only go to ten minutes, that may be a barrier...


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 8, 2008)

Like I've stated on the WCA forum, there's no reason not to make these official just because it would be harder to hold them in competition. I don't think the reason for not having a puzzle official should be about holding the event. Holding the event should be up to the organizer, and they should make sure there would be enough time to hold the event. Not every event needs to be held at a competition.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Dec 8, 2008)

A couple things to consider...
-If the WCA does add 6x6 and 7x7, competitions that do host those events will not have time for others, such as Pyraminx and Square1.
-Also, what average format would the 6x6 and 7x7 be in? Standard 3/5, combined final, mean of 3?


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Dec 8, 2008)

brunson said:


> Timers only go to ten minutes, that may be a barrier...



Then people who can't beat 10 minutes shouldn't sign up for the event.


----------



## Escher (Dec 8, 2008)

best of 3 or 2 probably, given the length...
and a stopwatch happily solves the stackmat problem.


----------



## Tomarse (Dec 8, 2008)

Ethan Rosen said:


> brunson said:
> 
> 
> > Timers only go to ten minutes, that may be a barrier...
> ...




I lol'd


----------



## Tomarse (Dec 8, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> A couple things to consider...
> -If the WCA does add 6x6 and 7x7, competitions that do host those events will not have time for others, such as Pyraminx and Square1.
> -Also, what average format would the 6x6 and 7x7 be in? Standard 3/5, combined final, mean of 3?



Uk Open didn't have sq-1 or Pyraminx or clock, I know Pembo would of liked to do clock, and I'm pretty sure Charlie would of liked to do pyra


----------



## Tomarse (Dec 8, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> Like I've stated on the WCA forum, there's no reason not to make these official just because it would be harder to hold them in competition. I don't think the reason for not having a puzzle official should be about holding the event. Holding the event should be up to the organizer, and they should make sure there would be enough time to hold the event. Not every event needs to be held at a competition.



Fair one, I Just thought so records could be held


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Dec 8, 2008)

Under 10 minutes per solve? (Stackmat Competition Timer limitation.) I guess that and the fact that many cubers still do not have V-cubes would weed out many competitors (such as me). My opinion is Yes. [[Oops, my remark about 10 min limit was typed but posted well after other people brought it up.]]


----------



## CharlieCooper (Dec 8, 2008)

Tomarse said:


> I'm pretty sure Charlie would of liked to do pyra



hell yeah


----------



## Dene (Dec 8, 2008)

Well, with more bigcubes as official events there's nothing from stopping someone hosting a "World BigCubes Championship". Winner gets a set of bigcubes or something  . I'd try to get there. If you don't like bigcubes, you don't have to come!


----------



## Hakan (Dec 8, 2008)

We've had unofficial 6x6 and 7x7 events in Dutch competitions. During Dutch Open 2008 and The Hague Open 2008 we did 6x6 and 7x7. The format was mean of 3 for both events. The time limit was 8:00, so your first solve had to be sub 8 minutes or else you wouldn't get another attempt.

It was a lot of fun, especially seeing people desperately looking for a 6x6 piece . 

I think 6x6 and 7x7 should be official, for those who are at least sub 10 for both puzzles, which isn't hard at all. The V-Cube products would also be promoted. Maybe WCA should make a deal with Verdes to make 6x6 and 7x7 official. The V-Cubes company would sell more cubes and WCA would get some financial help.


----------



## shelley (Dec 8, 2008)

Ethan Rosen said:


> brunson said:
> 
> 
> > Timers only go to ten minutes, that may be a barrier...
> ...



You'd think that would be a reasonable solution. But I know of a competitor who doesn't know parity algs for 4x4 and 5x5 and thus can only complete the puzzle 50% of the time. That doesn't stop this person from signing up and competing in 4x4 and 5x5 anyway.


----------



## Kian (Dec 8, 2008)

frankly, it'd be silly to not allow it because of time. like other events, the cutoff should be a stackmat, and that is a reasonable time. if bigger cubes than 7x7 come out we will have to address that then, but for these two it just doesn't make sense not to make them official if there is time for them. having big cube tournaments and non big cube tournaments might be a good idea, too.


----------



## MistArts (Dec 8, 2008)

Well for these "unpopular" (side) events, we could have them all at the same time and when the time limit for all those events is over, it's over.

This way we can have the side event running with the bigcubes and people have to choose events wisely based on time.


----------



## shafiqdms1 (Dec 9, 2008)

actually, they could also use stopwatches so if the stackmat runs out they use the time from the stopwatch, just like they do in bld.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Dec 9, 2008)

I guess the whole thing with it not fitting ont he Stackmat is an issue. Because events like 4x4BLD, 5x5BLD, multi and fewest moves always stackmat.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Dec 9, 2008)

shafiqdms1 said:


> actually, they could also use stopwatches so if the stackmat runs out they use the time from the stopwatch, just like they do in bld.



Or even better, we could use stackmats and set a limit at 10:00


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Dec 9, 2008)

if they have 4x4, 5x5, and multi BLDs, they could have the v-cubes  

10 minute barrier for both seems resonable.


----------



## Tomarse (Dec 9, 2008)

I don't know why I named this the "v-cube 6 and 7" and not just 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, Probably because only V-Cubes make the 6 and 7, weird. ;P


----------



## Ton (Dec 9, 2008)

Hakan said:


> We've had unofficial 6x6 and 7x7 events in Dutch competitions. During Dutch Open 2008 and The Hague Open 2008 we did 6x6 and 7x7. The format was mean of 3 for both events. The time limit was 8:00, so your first solve had to be sub 8 minutes or else you wouldn't get another attempt.
> 
> It was a lot of fun, especially seeing people desperately looking for a 6x6 piece .
> 
> I think 6x6 and 7x7 should be official, for those who are at least sub 10 for both puzzles, which isn't hard at all. The V-Cube products would also be promoted. Maybe WCA should make a deal with Verdes to make 6x6 and 7x7 official. The V-Cubes company would sell more cubes and WCA would get some financial help.




6x6 and 7x7 are fun, but the 6x6 does not perform well in competition. As far as I know the WCA wants and remains independent of any producers and have no financial support at all. All cost of the WCA are paid by individuals. 

The fact if 6x6 and 7x7 become official will never be a deal, since we -cubers- propose this. The WCA board facilitate the cubing community, hence if the majority wants the 6x6 and 7x7 events , the WCA will define the format and regulations. The Den Hague competition was used to evaluate the 6x6 and 7x7 in competition.


----------



## Tomarse (Dec 9, 2008)

Ton said:


> Hakan said:
> 
> 
> > We've had unofficial 6x6 and 7x7 events in Dutch competitions. During Dutch Open 2008 and The Hague Open 2008 we did 6x6 and 7x7. The format was mean of 3 for both events. The time limit was 8:00, so your first solve had to be sub 8 minutes or else you wouldn't get another attempt.
> ...



So because lets say, the 6x6x6, Isn't very good, it means the standard of solves will not be very good? or not very competitive because to have it nice, requires modding?


----------



## Ton (Dec 9, 2008)

Tomarse said:


> So because lets say, the 6x6x6, Isn't very good, it means the standard of solves will not be very good? or not very competitive because to have it nice, requires modding?


I would love to see a new 6x6 version, with current version the competition is spooled by the so many pops


----------



## Tomarse (Dec 9, 2008)

Ton said:


> Tomarse said:
> 
> 
> > So because lets say, the 6x6x6, Isn't very good, it means the standard of solves will not be very good? or not very competitive because to have it nice, requires modding?
> ...



Ah okay, I get you, well I'm getting mine tomorrow hopefully, I hope its not as bad as people say it is, but I think the v-cube 5 sucks. =/ I prefer my Rubiks.


----------



## Dene (Dec 9, 2008)

Tomarse said:


> Ton said:
> 
> 
> > Tomarse said:
> ...



Really? Honestly, give it a little time. Rubik's 5x5x5 is the worst possible.


----------



## Tomarse (Dec 9, 2008)

Dene said:


> Tomarse said:
> 
> 
> > Ton said:
> ...



I've had it a month. Eastsheens are the worst by far.


----------



## Dene (Dec 9, 2008)

Have you used it enough? Lubed it? There is no way a Rubik's could ever be a superior 5x5x5. Unless you got some super awesome Rubik's or something.


----------



## Tomarse (Dec 9, 2008)

Dene said:


> Have you used it enough? Lubed it? There is no way a Rubik's could ever be a superior 5x5x5. Unless you got some super awesome Rubik's or something.



It is rather awesome, I have lubed it yeah, its just still super tight. the outer layers anyway. (v-cube 5)


----------



## Dene (Dec 9, 2008)

Hmm. Yea there have certainly been more critical reviews of the V5 lately...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 9, 2008)

Tomarse said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Have you used it enough? Lubed it? There is no way a Rubik's could ever be a superior 5x5x5. Unless you got some super awesome Rubik's or something.
> ...



I think the V-cubes occasionally are put together with some of the screws a little too tight. Even if the screws don't adjust tension, it is possible to screw them in a little too tight. It sounds like you might have one of those. (A friend of mine has a V7 that's too tight like that.) I suspect if you would just untighten the screws a very tiny amount (maybe 1/16 of a turn), you might find it works lots better.

Most V5's are definitely not super tight.


----------



## Tomarse (Dec 9, 2008)

Dene said:


> Hmm. Yea there have certainly been more critical reviews of the V5 lately...



I'm not saying its bad, Its very good, It just isn't what everyone says it is, unless the black ones are better than the white, cos my white isn't that good, but Charlie's black is niceeee.


----------



## Dene (Dec 9, 2008)

My white is cubegasmic.


----------



## Tomarse (Dec 9, 2008)

Dene said:


> My white is cubegasmic.



Make a vid!


----------



## qqwref (Dec 9, 2008)

Dene said:


> Well, with more bigcubes as official events there's nothing from stopping someone hosting a "World BigCubes Championship". Winner gets a set of bigcubes or something  . I'd try to get there. If you don't like bigcubes, you don't have to come!



We already had a World BigCubes Championship, it was called the V-CUBE competition in Essen, Germany ;-) In my opinion quite a good deal of the top 5x5 through 7x7 solvers were there: for instance the final round of 5x5 had the #1, #2, and #4 officially ranked 5x5 cubers at the time (and then me ).

And, you know, I don't actually see any reason why something like this couldn't be held again later, and perhaps even official next time. I wouldn't have a problem with just doing 4x4 through 7x7 (and maybe we could also hold big cube BLD if enough people wanted, we'd probably have time). I love bigcubes.


----------



## Tomarse (Dec 9, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Tomarse said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...


Ahh thank you Mike! I'll try it.


----------



## Dene (Dec 9, 2008)

qqwref said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Well, with more bigcubes as official events there's nothing from stopping someone hosting a "World BigCubes Championship". Winner gets a set of bigcubes or something  . I'd try to get there. If you don't like bigcubes, you don't have to come!
> ...



Well, very good point! Bigcube comp would obviously be superior to every other comp  .


----------



## Tomarse (Dec 9, 2008)

Dene said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...



Yeah, It would remove the 3x3x3 event completely


----------



## rachmaninovian (Dec 9, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Tomarse said:
> 
> 
> > Dene said:
> ...



mm I thought that the screws aren't adjustable?


----------



## Tomarse (Dec 9, 2008)

rachmaninovian said:


> Mike Hughey said:
> 
> 
> > Tomarse said:
> ...



Yeah they aren't, wonder why they put screw heads on them :S but its the point they could be like, forced in too far, so if you DO undo them, then it'll put them where they are supposed to be.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 10, 2008)

Tomarse said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > qqwref said:
> ...



Bah, it's too hard to be good at 3x3, and it's so boring too!


----------



## DcF1337 (Dec 10, 2008)

Hey.. about the 10 minutes limit. I don't think it'll be easy to solve 11x11s under 10 minutes when they come out.

Maybe Speedstacks should sell timers with a 30 minute limit. :O


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 10, 2008)

I don't want anything greater than 7x7 official. After that, it is just completely pointless...


----------



## qqwref (Dec 10, 2008)

I think it's fair that if you can't solve it in under 10 minutes you can't do it officially. This will place a firm limit on the biggest cubes we can have. If nobody can do an 11x11x11 in under 10 minutes, it won't be an official event, simple as that.

I do agree with Dan though, a 7x7 already has every type of piece, and anything bigger is just doing the same thing over again. So I think after 7x7 there is no need to make official events, even if people might have fun with them unofficially.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Dec 13, 2008)

Hakan said:


> I think 6x6 and 7x7 should be official, for those who are at least sub 10 for both puzzles, which isn't hard at all.



WHAT?? You had a 9:55.71 on the 7x7!

I had a 10:07...


----------



## James Kobel (Dec 13, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> A couple things to consider...
> -If the WCA does add 6x6 and 7x7, competitions that do host those events will not have time for others, such as Pyraminx and *Square1*.


I think that is really the biggest problem, pyraminx is a popular event, and if they didn't have square 1 at a competition near me, I would not go, and so would many others.Maybe in a few months-a year they will have it because right now, alot of people don't have them and/or can't solve them, but I think in a while, the amount of V-cube owners will go up by alot, then there will be a bigger group constantly asking the WCA to add them, which eventually they most likely will.


----------



## Tomarse (Dec 13, 2008)

James Kobel said:


> Lotsofsloths said:
> 
> 
> > A couple things to consider...
> ...



2 Day competitions?


----------



## James Kobel (Dec 13, 2008)

Tomarse said:


> James Kobel said:
> 
> 
> > Lotsofsloths said:
> ...


That does work, but then everyone has to find some place to stay, someones house to crash at, and whatever.Also, most people at competitions are driven by their parents, who mainly would rather go on saturday, and rest on sunday.


----------



## Tomarse (Dec 13, 2008)

James Kobel said:


> Tomarse said:
> 
> 
> > James Kobel said:
> ...



True, but it would show commitment? Lol, most people stay in hotels the night before also.


----------



## Bryan (Dec 13, 2008)

Tomarse said:


> 2 Day competitions?



Sure, there are two day competitions, but those are usually huge competitions. The issue here is people are just going to be asking more from the organizers but not do much to help them achieve the goals. Even in regular competitions today, if you ask for some event to be added, perhaps explain what you're going to do to help out with that request. If you want 7x7x7 added, are you going to help pay for the venue for a 2nd day?


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 25, 2008)

James Kobel said:


> Tomarse said:
> 
> 
> > James Kobel said:
> ...



You are saying that like it is a problem. I consider the night in between extra time to have fun.

And I don't know how old you are, but I have never been to a competition where "most people are driven by their parents". Maybe you are just considering you and your friends?

I love 6x6x6 and 7x7x7 in competitions, but on 6x6x6 my times are determined more by the amount of POPs I have than they are based on my skill-level. And if an 8x8x8 would ever be sold I would like to have it in a competition. I don't care that it will not be a different challenge, I just want to have fun solving it, improve and compare myself to others.

Mean of 3 seems like the best format.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 25, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> And I don't know how old you are, but I have never been to a competition where "most people are driven by their parents". Maybe you are just considering you and your friends?



Well, among the competitions I've been to other than the US Opens, I'd certainly say around half of the competitors are driven there by their parents. Here in the USA, it's pretty common to have a very large percentage of competitors under the age of 16 (and hence not legal to drive), especially at the smaller competitions. I think that's a significant difference between the USA and Europe.


----------



## Erik (Dec 25, 2008)

Actually we already see that events are canceled due to big cubes. Look at Aachen, they originally had multi planned. But now they had to cancel that due to time problems and favor the 6 and 7 events instead... Dennis was not really happy with this. Also at competitions like the Hague Open (which was a very well run competition I have to say) where we did 6 and 7 too I had the feeling there would've been events like minx and pyraminx and sq-1 if they didn't have 6 and 7. It kinda sucks.
Oh btw Arnaud: I dunno how, but I barely pop on 6x6 and pop way more on 7x7 
And Mike: In Europe we have a loooot of carpooling and stuff, if there would be someone under 16 they just carpool along with it, but I guess that's not really handy in the US with all those big distances? (though I frequently carpool with Arnaud who lives about 125 miles (200 km) from me)


----------



## joey (Dec 25, 2008)

Erik said:


> (though I frequently carpool with Arnaud who lives about 125 miles (200 km) from me)


Same  But he is probably around 400miles ish  Oh, and in a different country


----------



## AvGalen (Dec 25, 2008)

joey said:


> Erik said:
> 
> 
> > (though I frequently carpool with Arnaud who lives about 125 miles (200 km) from me)
> ...


----------



## qqwref (Dec 25, 2008)

Hmm. Coming from another country. You guys have a totally different conception of countries than we do, even though the situation is actually pretty similar with the EU now. I think the EU sort of feels like a country and the individual countries as states nowadays. In the US we have the same thing where you can go to a different state (without your passport) and expect to see the same currency, and it's the same in the EU. So it feels unfair to me to see Europeans on the "most countries visited" list when ten of those countries have been ones with the same currency that they didn't need a passport to go to, and could get to by train...


----------



## joey (Dec 25, 2008)

I always need my passport :/

Oh and qq: It's not always the same currency.. and it still is different countries. It's not our fault we hold the WR for number of countries visited  Maybe you should take this higher up, to the EU committee


----------



## blade740 (Dec 25, 2008)

Well, there IS (sometimes) a language difference (although from what I can tell english is fairly common througout)


----------



## Bob (Dec 25, 2008)

joey said:


> I always need my passport :/
> 
> Oh and qq: It's not always the same currency.. and it still is different countries. It's not our fault we hold the WR for number of countries visited  Maybe you should take this higher up, to the EU committee



With the new feature of maps that display the locations of each competition, perhaps one day (because this would take a ton of work) it will instead (or additionally) display the total distance traveled for competitions.


----------



## Ton (Dec 25, 2008)

Erik said:


> Actually we already see that events are canceled due to big cubes. Look at Aachen, they originally had multi planned.



That was my advice , it is their first competition and multiblindfold is demanding in the number of judges in a competition where many want to compete in this event and it just is to hard as a parallel event....


----------



## Kian (Dec 25, 2008)

i wonder who might have the most miles traveled, bob?


----------



## Bob (Dec 25, 2008)

Kian said:


> i wonder who might have the most miles traveled, bob?



My guess: Lars V.

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2003VAND01


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 26, 2008)

Erik said:


> And Mike: In Europe we have a loooot of carpooling and stuff, if there would be someone under 16 they just carpool along with it, but I guess that's not really handy in the US with all those big distances? (though I frequently carpool with Arnaud who lives about 125 miles (200 km) from me)


Some carpooling happens here too, but it's less common with those under 16 because American parents tend to be more (perhaps irrationally) paranoid than European parents. We had several people who mentioned they wanted to go from Cincinnati to Lexington for the competition there (about a 1 1/2 hour drive), but parents weren't willing to trust people they didn't know personally to drive them. So it's usually parents driving the kids around here, due to paranoia of the parents.
For what it's worth, I'd probably wind up among the paranoid parents. But since I want to go to the competitions more than my kids do, I'll never have to worry about that.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Dec 26, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> Some carpooling happens here too, but it's less common with those under 16 because American parents tend to be more (perhaps irrationally) paranoid than European parents. We had several people who mentioned they wanted to go from Cincinnati to Lexington for the competition there (about a 1 1/2 hour drive), but parents weren't willing to trust people they didn't know personally to drive them. So it's usually parents driving the kids around here, due to paranoia of the parents.
> For what it's worth, I'd probably wind up among the paranoid parents. But since I want to go to the competitions more than my kids do, I'll never have to worry about that.



I'm lucky enough to have parents who aren't too paranoid. They have no issue with me carpooling with Carson, even before they had met him. I guess my parents just trust me to judge people well and to not accept rides from someone I don't trust. Another example would be them being comfortable with staying at a certain cuber's house


----------



## Cameron Almasi (Dec 28, 2008)

I think they should be official events. They are very fun. But its usually the organizer. They gotta choose what events to hold and what not to do. And if they don't want to do them, then there. But if they do then there. Lothsofsloths said they wont be able to do some things. Thats untrue, they can. But also maybe they don't have the event because the organizers felt like it wasn't needed. If I was an organizer my main events would be: 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, 6x6, 7x7, pyraminx, square-1, megaminx, Blindfold, and One Handed. I think magic is an unneeded event because its not hard and its not a puzzle, now ASSEMBLING a magic, now thats a event. But I think the Clock can be a side event. But thats it. In conclusion: 6x6 and 7x7 should be official events, but are in choice of the organizers. And also just to add: If they are going to make it an official event, they should start in early 2009, or make it an event on January 1st, 2009.


----------



## Bryan (Dec 28, 2008)

Cameron Almasi said:


> If I was an organizer my main events would be: 2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5, 6x6, 7x7, pyraminx, square-1, megaminx, Blindfold, and One Handed. ... But I think the Clock can be a side event. But thats it.



I'd doubt you'd have time to hold all of these events in a single competition unless you had a lot of stations.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 28, 2008)

I think it's possible, assuming you use the new 'runner' judging system. You might have to do combined finals on 4x4+ and one round of 3x3... but it's possible.


----------



## Garmon (Dec 31, 2008)

I would like the 6x6x6 cube to be an official event, because I dislike the 5x5x5, and it would encourage V-Cube to produce more of their products for other events, competitions etc.


----------



## Bob (Dec 31, 2008)

It would be very difficult. Even running the events at Newark will be freaking hard. I think I might have to add a 9th & 10th station...or change the cutoff on 4x4 & 5x5 to be insane. Good thing there are a lot of organizers coming.


----------



## masterofthebass (Dec 31, 2008)

Bob said:


> It would be very difficult. Even running the events at Newark will be freaking hard. I think I might have to add a 9th & 10th station...or change the cutoff on 4x4 & 5x5 to be insane. Good thing there are a lot of organizers coming.



I don't mind insane 4x4 and 5x5 cutoffs


----------



## Bob (Dec 31, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> Bob said:
> 
> 
> > It would be very difficult. Even running the events at Newark will be freaking hard. I think I might have to add a 9th & 10th station...or change the cutoff on 4x4 & 5x5 to be insane. Good thing there are a lot of organizers coming.
> ...



Why am I not surprised?


----------



## qqwref (Dec 31, 2008)

At the last Caltech competition we were almost considering making the 4x4 and 5x5 cutoffs the same (1:30 single). But then we decided against it because we found out we'd have plenty of time ;-)


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jan 1, 2009)

qqwref said:


> At the last Caltech competition we were almost considering making the 4x4 and 5x5 cutoffs the same (1:30 single). But then we decided against it because we found out we'd have plenty of time ;-)



And who knows, even you might not have made that cutoff.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 1, 2009)

Nah, we started joking about it right after my second solve (1:28).


----------



## Tomarse (Jan 1, 2009)

Garmon said:


> I would like the 6x6x6 cube to be an official event, because I dislike the 5x5x5, and it would encourage V-Cube to produce more of their products for other events, competitions etc.



5x5 is the best event! :O


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Jan 3, 2009)

In case nobody has seen this...well:
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=481&start=20#p3235


----------



## Tomarse (Jan 3, 2009)

Wahey!  Looking forward to that.


----------



## Garmon (Jan 3, 2009)

I need to start getting sub 10 on 6x6 more!


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 3, 2009)

I need to get a 6x6! (and a 7x7) Gabbasoft is nothing compared to having a real 6x6 =/


----------



## Tomarse (Jan 3, 2009)

MTGjumper said:


> I need to get a 6x6! (and a 7x7) Gabbasoft is nothing compared to having a real 6x6 =/



You can't take gabbasoft to a competition unfortunately


----------



## qqwref (Jan 4, 2009)

Or Iso. Or hi-games. It's too bad, I could get some good 5x5 times that way...


----------



## bearit (Jan 5, 2009)

I think they should be added however definitely no averages of 5 I would go with mean of 3. 

The problem would be having an easy way to weed out people who take way over 10 minutes. I think it would be hard to do it without being accused of being unfair. 

The best I can think of is hold an opening round where you have to solve the 7x7 under ten minutes,(unless you have a major pop), but do it in a group, for example 15 people show up at a competition wanting to compete with the v-cube 7. All of their cubes are scrambled at they are all solve at the same time with 15 seconds inspection. At the end the judge would call out 10 minutes and they would have to put their cubes down. Those finished would move on to do mean's of 3. 

However there could be scenarios in which all of them get done in under 10 minutes, then there would have to be some sort of backup system.

Please offer your thoughts. Do you think 10 minutes is a good benchmark, or should it be raised or lowered? I'm no expert, so please offer your opinions.


----------



## TMOY (Jan 5, 2009)

I think I am kind of neutral, since I am able to solve a 7^3 under 10 minutes but I'm not consistent below that mark yet 
Why not simply a best of 1 - mean of 3 with a 10 minutes cutoff ?


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jan 5, 2009)

I still think V-6 and V-7 should be Best of X events.


----------



## jcuber (Jan 5, 2009)

Would they allow you to get a new scramble/solve attempt if you accidentally had a major POP? Almost everyone with the v6 and v7 say that they do occasionally have major pops.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 5, 2009)

Organizers should just enforce time restraints on people. If you can't solve a 6x6 sub5, then don't bother competing, since I would just top people at 5:00. It forces people to get decent at an event before bothering to attempt it in competition.


----------



## TMOY (Jan 5, 2009)

Sub-5 seems a bit harsh, only 8 competitors out of the 33 who have competed in 6^3 so far (not counting the V-cube competition since the results are not available anywhere) have managed it. Sub-7 or sub-8 seems a more accurate barrier to qualify as a decent solve.


----------



## Tomarse (Jan 6, 2009)

I average just over 5 on the 6x6x6, and just over 6 on the 7x7x7. And I've got huge room for improvement.


----------



## qqwref (Jan 6, 2009)

I agree with Dan. Just tell people to not even bother competing if they can't beat a certain time (5/8 is a bit harsh, maybe 7/10 would be better?). If they go over that time you can just cut them off immediately and DNF that solve. These events are exciting and interesting for people who are fast at them, but they do take a lot of time, and if you try to compete in them with the knowledge that you are slower than the cutoff you're wasting time that the organizer might not have.


----------

